# Resistol Ride Safe?



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried one of these? I wear a helmet when I ride because my brain pays the bills, but I would rather wear a hat. I haven't decided if I like the look of it or not...I like the idea. Thoughts?

RESISTOL RIDESAFE


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I think it's hideous lol! 
BUT you've only got one melon. If it does the job who cares what it looks like? There's a thread somewhere on here where a lady made a hat that was similar to this one only it looked really nice, perhaps someone can link it ... I believe the basic gist of the thing was that she found a hat that would fit over her helmet, and cut the hat's brim to fit around the helmet. The end result was actually super cool, I'm thinking of doing something like that in the near future.

-- Kai


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's the other thread Golden Horse posted
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/hellhats-anyone-725153/

I agree with Kai, the one you linked isn't too pretty, and so expensive! I definitely like the helhats better


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm biased but I prefer the Hellhats to the Resistol, but then I haven't seen the Resistol in real life.

I like the flexibility of the Hellhats, you can create so many looks.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are happy with your current helmet, you could get a Da Brim (Google them). I love mine! What I like is that they come in light colors, and my helmet is a light color. Living in Arizona that is important. I sure wouldn't want to go around all day in a black helmet in Arizona in the summer. I don't know why manufacturers like to make everything in BLACK. That is my biggest peeve with the Resistol.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Well gee. Kind of pricey but it is 7x. I use a Da Brim but catch a lot of flack here in cowboy country. It does preserve a traditional look while adding noggin protection.

Like someone else said, I'd like to see one in real life, hold it, try it on.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hondo said:


> Well gee. Kind of pricey but it is 7x. .


250.00 for any fur felt hat is about right, it is for sure ugly. But I don't wear a helmet anyways.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

This is my current hat when not wearing a helmet. The buffalo felt is hard when new but it breaks in. $109.96 Had it a year. Wear it everyday and it's holding up pretty well.

Stetson 4X Drifter Buffalo Wool Pinch Front Cowboy Hat - Sheplers


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hondo said:


> This is my current hat when not wearing a helmet. The buffalo felt is hard when new but it breaks in. $109.96 Had it a year. Wear it everyday and it's holding up pretty well.
> 
> Stetson 4X Drifter Buffalo Wool Pinch Front Cowboy Hat - Sheplers


whole lotta difference in 4x buffalo felt than 7 x fur felt, this is my current 20x Greely custom, I am not gonna tell you what I paid for it because my wife is on the forum too!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a lot of x's. But the columbia coat just doesn't go with the hat (i'm just playin')


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Hondo said:


> But the columbia coat just doesn't go with the hat (i'm just playin')


 There is a story behind that coat!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> whole lotta difference in 4x buffalo felt than 7 x fur felt, this is my current 20x Greely custom, I am not gonna tell you what I paid for it because my wife is on the forum too!


That looks pretty cool!

As for the Resistol, I think it looks kinda funky The Hellhats and what he has^ look better IMO


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

My issue would be that it's designed to meet ATMS standards but has not yet been tested to see if it does. I'd rather design my own Helhat which I'm sure could be done for less than $280 even with a new certified helmet.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Another vote for Da Brim. However I am one to choose functionality over looks, and if somebody thinks it looks dumb that's completely their problem. I think preventable brain damage makes you look dumb. Call me crazy, that's my opinion.

Also, you can get 'westernized' helmets like this:


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok then. Here's mine. That's a camera mount in the front. Had to extend the bill on the helmet to be able to mount it that far out.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Prairie said:


> My issue would be that it's designed to meet ATMS standards but has not yet been tested to see if it does. I'd rather design my own Helhat which I'm sure could be done for less than $280 even with a new certified helmet.


On their website they claim it is SEI certified with an ASTM F-1163-15 rating. 

The GPA 2X helmet at Dover for $729 is also ASTM F1163-15/SEI Certified. All of the approved helmets at Dover seem to have the same rating.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I didn't go to their website and just pulled up the link......Thanks for the correction! However, I still won't be rushing to the tack store to buy one


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Prairie said:


> I didn't go to their website and just pulled up the link......Thanks for the correction! However, I still won't be rushing to the tack store to buy one


I found my info, the certification, from the link in the OP.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

OOPS! I overlooked it since I was in a hurry......Thanks again for the correction!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hondo said:


> That's a lot of x's. But the columbia coat just doesn't go with the hat (i'm just playin')


Lol, they aren't very "cowboy" looking but they sure are nice! Windproof and the very least water resistant. Light enough for the warmer days as soon as the sun comes up it gets toasty, yet warm enough for those cold mornings, small enough to wad up and tie behind your cantle board when it gets hot. Then throw back on during an afternoon thunder shower.
Perfect jacket for late spring, summer and fall around here.  


As far as helmets go I have no input. 

Hats, the Xs really don't mean much as there really isn't much of a standard. A 20x with one brand won't feel the same as a 20x of another brand and vary between custom hat makers unfortunately. 

I have a hat, a 5x, I bought for $120 in the Ft. Forth stockyards that is better than my custom 20x I paid $500 for. Depends on the hat bodies.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My take on the Resistol is that it isn't ugly ---- it is fugly ---- especially for the price they are asking. They need to go back to the drawing board and make that thing look like it's worth $250. 

I do not wear helmets and if I did the Resistol sure wouldn't get my vote. I would rather wear the one Avna posted. My gripe with horse helmets is they don't come far enough down the neck to be worth anything. Don't do much for the ears either. One has to come off the horse and land square on top of their head for the helmet to have any benefit - JMO 



> whole lotta difference in 4x buffalo felt than 7 x fur felt, this is my current 20x Greely custom, I am not gonna tell you what I paid for it because my wife is on the forum too!


You have just outed yourself, lol lol lol And that is a very fine looking hat. The only way hats of this style do look good is if they cost a lot of money.

I am retired -- my step-dad was from the "gangland" era and loved to wear those styles of fedoras. They looked great on him and they weren't cheap


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> My gripe with horse helmets is they don't come far enough down the neck to be worth anything. Don't do much for the ears either. One has to come off the horse and land square on top of their head for the helmet to have any benefit - JMO


Well how far do you want them to come? They come far enough that my trainers 6 year old daughter just needed to go for a precautionary check when the not so child safe pony she was riding bucked her off, then caught the back of her head when it ran over her. The helmet was a write off, the kid was OK, 

Ears are handy, in fact for spectacle wearers like me they are kind of essential, but I've never heard of anyone not wearing a helmet because of lack of ear protection. :smile:

Believe me there are lots of ways that you can fall off and have the helmet do its job, and you don't have to land square on your head. The fall before the big one was an (in) elegant face plant, broke the visor, scuffed the front of the helmet, I had a face full of gravel rash, but no head trauma. The big one, damage was mainly on the side of the helmet, and SHOCK, they reckon that the helmet actually broke my collar bone, does that make it dangerous, heck NO, because it did its job and saved my brain.

Even if you did have to land square on your head then who is to say that is the accident that you are going to have....it just improves your odds of survival. More than that, it improves the chance that you are not going to scramble your brain to such an extent that your family and loved ones have to feed you and wipe your backside for the rest of your life.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Let's not get into a " why horse helmets" are good or not good debate. You aren't telling me anything I don't already know.

I have spent my life dirt biking, snowmobiling, on road bikes and wore helmets for all of those activities. 

I'm not against horse helmets for anyone. I just don't happen to think they're as safe as other types of helmets, that I have years of experience in using.

I don't know what the answer is for them to provide a bit more safety than the top of the skull but they fall short as far as I'm concerned.

Getting back on track to the *Resistol, * it is flat out fugly for the $250 they think they should get for it-----------


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Let's not get into a " why horse helmets" are good or not good debate. You aren't telling me anything I don't already know.


Then why did you bring it up? It is rude to raise a topic then say "Don't Discuss it"

Horse riding helmets are being constantly improved and developed, I don't think they are lagging in technology, that is unfair.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Safety is very very important. After we agree on that, we need to decide how safe we would like to be.


----------

